# Stocked trout?



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

What would your fly-lure choice be for the stocked rainbows? They are usually active on top, or close to it..


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Where are you going to fish? It actually depends on the weather, water temp, insect hatches, and how long the stocked trout have been in the water. I see you're in Lancaster - have you ever tried the Clear Creek for stocked Brown trout?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

If they're really fresh any bright streamer will work, after that it depends on the situation. Lake? River?


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Lake ......


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I have only fished for trout in a lake twice, but I'll tell you what I know from those two experiences.

The first time was at the end of February at a PA lake. Most of the lake was frozen except for the upper third, which is where I fished(from shore). I had an indicator rig with a small bugger and a split shot, casted it out as far as I could and stripped it in slowly and ended up getting 3 rainbows. These fish were apparently stocked the previous October I think, so they were there a little while.

I went to the same spot a week later and did pretty well with stocked brookies. This time it was sunny and I was able to see how shallow the water was and I decided to not use the indicator, it was pretty much site fishing for the most part. We saw the groups of fish out in the distance and casted towards them. The fish were stocked the day before. We caught fish consistantly all morning, then took a break for lunch and went back and only caught a few more, didn't even see any left. It's like they all moved out to deeper water. 

I was using a white conehead bugger both times, casting out and stripping in slowly. 

I'm sure other people who fish for trout in lakes will chime in, I'm usually a stream guy.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

I will take any advice I can get, I'm usually a spinning rod guy


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I fly fish 99% of the time for trout, but actually that second time I fished that lake my brother spin fished and I did catch a few spinfishing too. Can't beat live minnows under a small bobber! lol


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

fishinnick said:


> I fly fish 99% of the time for trout, but actually that second time I fished that lake my brother spin fished and I did catch a few spinfishing too. Can't beat live minnows under a small bobber! lol


Me and dad caught 18 in and hour and a half on spinning and live bait.. I just want to try in on fly gear


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree, small bright streamer stripped fast if the fish are fresh. I have slayed them at Dow Lake in Athens County in the spring doing that.


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

Me and a buddy been catching a ton of stocked rainbows on black foam beetles on size 12 or 14 hook with chartreuse or white krystal flash wrapped around the hook. We've proly caught 60 or so in the last 3 weeks. But idk if that will help to much were in ne ohio 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

The foam bugs DO WORK the gill in the middle is a 10 incher hope this helps ill try to get a better pic tmro 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Those little rainbows are not as dumb as some might think. Two years ago I was fishing a reservoir when a mayfly hatch started, ten inch rainbows were going airborne everywhere. It was a sight to see. I was using a spinning rod and they showed no interest in spinners or spoons. Then again I later caught one from the same lake that had a tan and red 3'' power grub in its gut. Maybe need to tie some tan and red wooly buggers. I always check the stomachs of hatchery rainbows that I catch, and have found everything from chironomids to maple seeds, pieces of millfoil, sticks, wood, corn etc.


----------

